

EyeBrowse: Record, Visualize and Share your Browser History - yarapavan
http://eyebrowse.csail.mit.edu/

======
jacquesm
Just days ago there was 'boomtango' here, written by a bunch of HN'ers, it
works pretty good:

<http://boomtango.com/>

